# New and need an outlet before i crack up....



## cheekychops (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi,

I am Sarah and have just found the site out of desperation.... I am on the 2ww for the 2nd time and i am wondering how on earth i am going to make it through this one never mind the next one...
My husband treats me like a china doll most of the time and the rest of the time is that stressed out i want to kill him.
I live abroad so am away from family and friends, so i turn to any one out there for a chat.............

Hope to hear from lots of people.

Sarah
xxx


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi Sarah,

Welcome to FF. This site is so helpful, especially on the 2WW...don't know what I would have done without it.

Wishing you lots of     on your 2WW and if you're DH wants to treat you like a china doll, well I'd lap it up if I were you... 

Have some of this lovely stuff    
best wishes

Juniper

PS have blown you a few bubbles to get you going.


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi Sarah ,
I just wanted to say hello and welcome to the most addictive site around , and to wish you tons of     for the   and a   .
Love
Freespirit
x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi there Sarah ~ welcome to FF 

Sorry you're having such a hard time hun........must be really stressful being abroad at a time like this too.

Why don't you come and join all the others on the 2ww.....they're all very friendly and will certainly help get you through the wait as well as provide a great place for having a good old moan about DHs 

Here's the link for you: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,59546.170.html

Loads of luck to you.....hope you don't have to go through it again,

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## cheekychops (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi, I don´t know how to reply to a message, does this go to all .... oh my golly i am useless...

HELP..........................


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Don't worry hunni you'll soon get the hang of it


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Aww hunnie!

Welcome to FF! 

Yes when you hit reply it will be posted on this board and we can all see it... I'm sure you've figured that out now anyway! 

Wishing you loads of luck hunnie,

Lou xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hello sarah and welcome to the site 

Good luck with the 2ww and stay positive 

Kate xx​


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I have everything crossed for you - I hope it all goes ok Sarah.         

Sue


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Welcome to FF.  Best of luck for your 2ww.  Fingers crossed!

Tracy xxx


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Hiya, just wanted to say check out the chat room. i spent 90% of my home life in the chat room when i was on the 2ww.  Its sooo addictive! and an absolute god send.

     

Crossing everything for you toots.

Donna


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi hun welcome to ff and i have my fingers crossed for you 

love lea-Anne xx


----------



## shara (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi Sarah and welcome, this site is excellent and you will soon get used to the way it works etc.   for you and loads of    

good luck

shara


----------

